# Gonal F



## gibbs3414 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi everyone

It was my first day yesterday that i did the injection.  I feel really sick today.....  

Is that normal Will it last for the next 9 days, I hope not   

Regards

Gibbs3414


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I was on Gonal F in my last tx and the first 2-3 days I felt so sick it was awful.
It did pass though.
sorry you have this too  

Good luck
Sue


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Your welcome hun, I tried Ginger biscuits like MS   and it helped a little but not 100%.
what dose you on?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

150 to start then 300 then 325 then 375. I am a slow/poor responder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm on 450 Gonal f with suprecur. Feel so headachy!!!! And night sweats too!! Do u guys have that? I'm feeling a hormonal freak too & bursting into tears regularly. 

Fingers crossed for us all

Xxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

New to the site and this is my first post...ive spent so long looking at various threads...and so many apply...but anyway, I started my Gonal F yesterday...and OMG...not feeling sick so far! trying not to look at too much of the side effects..otherwise ill dream up the sympton and start feeling it...wierd i know!
As for the tears...yes lots of them...even before the dose..for no reason! (mostly when i feel DH isnt listening/interested!
Im also on 450!! 

Good luck all
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome miss g to ff!! There are some great threads on here so find one which applies to u & u'll get no end of support and encouragement. Tears are totally normal before, during & after tx. Get some ultra balm Kleenex or u'll get a sore nose!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I've been on Gonal F 150 for the last 9 days.  I felt awful for the first few days, but not sure if that was in my head as I had worked myself up so much about the whole thing!    After reading your posts I guess maybe not, so that's a good thing in a way  

After the first few days though I went back to normal so I think it goes away.  I have had a couple of tantrums this week though, poor M (my hubby) is trying so hard to be supportive and still gets yelled at  

I had my 3rd scan today, just waiting for the hospital to call and confirm if I can have my egg collection on Monday - fingers crossed, for me and for all of you too!

Lots of love and luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Sa11en! and Troll...big luck to you for your phone call!

xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you miss gap!
Hospital called and said that EC will be on Tuesday as they think I should do one more injection of Gonal F tonight.
I'm a bit scared, but will be good not to have to stab myself with needles anymore!  

I only have 2 follies big enough so I'm praying that they get 2 happy eggs  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the site but have been reading your messages and I have been so weepy as well. I'm really glad it is not my imagination! I've been on Gonal F, 300 dose for 8 days and I feel really uncomfortable. This is my first cycle and I was really nervous about injecting myself. At first it wasn't too bad but as the days have gone on I dread the mornings. My hubby gets the bulk of the moods as he brings the injections to me as he goes to work first! He said he wanted to be involved but I'm not sure it is what he expected!


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi

Good luck today troll if you read this before you go in!

Sprocket...wellcome!!

Im doing my injections in the evenings. Have you all been doing them in the mornings? Im sure she told me evenings!? How long are you taking it for sprocket? HOpe it gets better.

I must be a horse...not feeling ill at all with my wapping dose!

xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you!

EC is now booked for tomorrow, but not feeling great this morning  
Just posted to see if this is normal.  I'll let you now how it goes.

Sorry, have to rush to catch train!  

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

TRoll...hope you're feeling better!
Good luck!
x


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

miss gap, thank you so much.  I'm a bit nervous, just off to get showered and do the suppository thing (eeek! I think I'm more worried about that than anything else! why can't I just have normal pain killers?!!).

I'll be back later.  Hope you're well xxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, just posted on another thread but wanted to keep you upated as well.

Got back from the hospital a little while ago and apart from being tired I feel ok.  Unfortunately we didn't get any eggs    I am ok, mostly I am really sad for M as he so desperately wants this to happen and be able to hold his little Troll Baby.  When they told me they were expecting me to be upset, but my first thought was for M, for some reason they thought he would be ok.  His disappointment just breaks my heart  

So now we have to go back for a consultation in a week or so to find out what happened and why it didn't work.  We will take it one step at a time and work out where to go from here.  We are very lucky, we have a great relationship and an amazing life together and whatever happens we will get through it together.

Miss gap, thank you for all the good thoughts!  How are you doing?  When are you due for your scan to see if you're ready for EC?
How about you Sprocket?
Gibbs3414, hope you're feeling better now?


Hope everyone else is ok too.  Lots of love   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Troll

So sorry to hear that.

Glad you are taking it well, i too would be upset for DH (maybe cos i feel as im the older one and its cos of me)...although i seem to be the more emotional one...and he's all ok about it..in fact doesnt even want me to go thro all this!

Glad too you have a great relationship...good on you both!!
How was the suppository?? ...(you must be ok..if that was the thing you were most worried about lol) They've told me im having pethidine and midazolam! 
Im good thanks..I had my first scan today after 5 days of injections...and have only 1 follie..14mm, so am starting the cetroride tonight, next scan fri then monday to decide!

Keep up the positive thoughts...are you going to the fertility show...there are some good seminars going on which will prob help?

Take care...and get some good kip in you.

Hope you all are doing ok with the jabs!!

xx


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, I hope you don't mind me joining in?  I had my last Gonal F injection last night I was on 150 units and I have my "Trigger" injection tonight at 9.30pm with EC planned for Thurs morn.

Ive not had much discomfort the whole way through until today, feel quite bloated and uncomfortable and really not looking forward to the EC as being sedated is one of my fears BUT needs must I guess.

I feel excited and frightened, just hope they get enough little eggs, fingers crossed


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

miss gap, I'm doing ok, been sleeping a bit this afternoon with our two cats snuggled up next to me.  One of them jumped on my tummy and made me yelp a bit, up until then I hadn't realised it was a bit sore  
Actually the suppository was fine, apart from M making fun of me for ages afterwards, he got slapped round the head for it though  

For us it's M that really wants a baby and I wouldn't have gone through with ivf it if were just up to me.  But we're in this together and neither one of us could do it on our own so I don't have any issues with it.  I think it will be worth it in the end, and he is definitely worth it!

Good luck with your scans!  I pray it all goes well for you.

Emma1910, you're very welcome to join in hun!  I was also on Gonal F 150 and felt really rubbish after the trigger injection, I had quite bad lower tummy ache the morning after.  I actually went to the gym and cycled to work (yep, crazy!) and it felt really uncomfortable, I wouldn't recommend it  

Try not to worry about the anaesthtic, that was the easy bit.  And the staff at the hospital were very lovely.  Apparently I asked M where my lunch was as soon as I came round, but I don't remember doing that    I hope you get lots of eggs too.  Let us know after the EC on Thursday.  I will keep everything crossed for you.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Troll - big    to you and M!!!!  I'm so sorry - I guess it's my biggest fear too!! I'm a poor responder and last time only got 2 follies and 1 egg which was too immature to fertilise.  But you gave it a try and if you hadn't then you'd never know whether there was the "one" good egg in one of those follies.  I am so so sorry though!!!  Glad your furbabies are keeping you company!


Emma - please don't worry about EC...I quite liked the sedation and feeling woozy for the afternoon.  I'm not one to catnap but I had a guilt free snooze after mine!!    How many follies have you got?  Hopefully they're filled with lovely juicy eggs!!


I went to GP today and got signed off work for a week so yay!! I can wallow in my headaches and not have to worry about getting up at silly o'clock to do a stoopid amount of hours before coming home and getting jabbed!!


Good luck everyone!!!


xxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Sa11en, thank you for the good thoughts!  That's awesome that you got signed off work, it's stressul enough going through this without having to worry about work, especially if you have a demanding job.  You can spend the week catnapping and hopefully it will help the eggs grow nice and big  

miss gap, I forgot to say, I haven't heard about the fertility show.  I'll look it up and see if it's something that would be useful for us.  Thanks for the advice!

Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

I do like the sound of feeling sleepy and not feeling guilty for spending hours in bed during the day!

Hi Emma1910...welcome! I too feel excited and nervous! (well thats of o get to EC).

Yes troll...here's the link in case you havent got round to it...seminars getting sold out tho so get in there:

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

have fun with the cats!!

I had my cetrotide today...very very painful omg!!

Sa11en..hope the headahces go away!
xx


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments, on Monday I had 2 follicles at 18mm, with a few at 16 & 14 so they were hoping that the 16s & 14s would increase in size by tmw, which I think they have judging by my tummy and the ache, the trigger shot went OK just have a dull ache now, just want tmw morn to hurry up, get the EC over & done with and relax all PM, I will defo make the most of the snooze lol

Hoping for lots of juicy eggs, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Emma, very best of luck for today hun, I hope it all goes well.  Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts     

Sa11en, hope you're feeling better now you don't have to be at work.

miss gap, thank you for the link.  Yep the Cetrotide was a bit nasty, I ended up with a big lump on my leg when I did it on my own which was a bit scary, but it went down after a couple of hours.

I'm feeling good, had a fantastic night out with friends last night which really helped.  M and I both came home smiling  

Hope you are all good, lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies,

i done my first gonal f injection last night too. have to say i feel fine so far, but then i didnt have any symptoms while d/r either, lucky i guess. im mostly worried about ohss ..... anyway glad to be sharing this journey with you, good luck x


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Emma..hope youre feeling ok and got some juicy eggs! 

TRoll...glad you had a good night out and felt better for it! Yes for anyone taking or going to take cetrotide...use ice onthe area beforehand...makes all the difference!

BUbbles...welcome to the gonal F gang! Good luck!

xx


----------



## Emma1910 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm back lol, I had my EC on Thurs and they got 18 eggs !!!!! 12 were injected and 8 have fertilised   so I have my ET tmw at 1pm, unless they have more then 5 healthy ones doing OK twe morn and then they will do the ET on Tues,  my DH and I are over the moon, early days I know but we honestly thought we may end up with none fertilising.

Still feel a little tender in the tummy area as had a lot of follicles but I'm taking each day as it comes and making the most of my DH cooking for me LOL xx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Emma, that's fantastic news!!      
Fingers crossed that all goes well for the ET, keep us updated hun.

Yep, make the most of the cooking, if he's anything like mine it won't last long  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi im new on here i have been on 4 cycles of gonal F and at the beginning it made me ill and alot of headaches but it dies down the doc said it was because it is alien to your body for the first while i am on 450 and the tears are a-plenty never stop form things like DH being late for dinner or soaps on tv im terrible i wish yous all the best, and am wondering can anyone help me as im not sure how this thing works (forums etc) thanks xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

what do you want to know hun? xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi sue thanks for getting back to me i guess im just wondering how this all works i searched for gonal f and found this but im unsure how to post messages and conversations or keep in touch with people.. im only new today and would like help and advice even just friendly convos from people going through the same as i am! lol if that makes sense im trying to find my way around the website and seem to be getting nowhere xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Well considering this is new to you your doing really well hun  

Ok so on posting a topic. If you want to start one, you go from teh home page into the area you think is relevant. So for eg, if youw ant to ask about single embryo transfer, you would go into that topic, then you would choose New Topic at the top right hand side of the page, and post your question.
This is the same on all boards.

If you wanted to join a buddy group - I would recommend this then go to about half way down the front page, and you will find them listed in months. You are starting now so you could click on 'November/December' and find the buddy post. Join it and you will find women who are in the same boat as you and you can chat, get advice etc.

Have you posted an introduction? On the main page near the top is a group titled Introductions and Starting out. Post an intro as in hi, and a moderator will pop along and send you useful links, including abbreviations etc.

The rest of it is going to be trial and error, look around the site, go into some pages and generally find your feet.

Hope this helps.
Sue


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

thats great sue thanks so much for your help hopefully be flying in no time! and get to meet some nice people with great support and advice xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I start  my gonal-f  tonight also on meridonal thanks for all the helpful tips xxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies, hope your all ok.

lots going on here glad to hear everyone is doing well 

emma 18 eggs!!!!!! thats fantastic     for dividing vibes xxxxxx

wishing you all loads of luck 

i had my first stims scan today and they found 11 larger follies and 6 smaller ones    hoping to know more on friday when i go back to clinic! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Heeeeyyyyy everyone!

I'm not officially having treatment at the moment so being a bit of an imposter, but I miss you guys so wanted to say hello and see how you're doing!  

Emma, how did your ET go hun?  You feeling ok?

Shenagh, big welcome to you!  Feel free to shout if you need any help, although I think Sue has given you some great advice.

How's everyone else doing?  Lots of love to you all   xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Troll    an imposter!!! lol!!!  Silly girl!! Not at all!! FF is about getting support whichever stage of tx you're at!!  How are u? What u been doing since EC?  Hope ur ok and getting your head straight about everything.  WHen do you have your follow up appointment? Sorry if you've already said!!!


Bubbles - lots of juicy follies - well done!!!


Emma - How was ET?  You're now PUPO!! congrats!!


Miss gap....have I met you on another thread Name looks familiar - Hope your ok hun!!


It's been a week since my last Gonal F jab and I feel a bit more "normal" again.  It's weird how these hormones mess you up!!! Good to be me again!!!


Take care


S
xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Sa11en   This is why I miss you all!

I'm doing well thank you.  I've just tried to get back to normal, although I must admit my body has other ideas and is still doing weird things!  Is it normal to still have twinges in my lower tummy, although I've not ben taking anything for over a week now?  And I have seriously sore boobs (sorry, probably TMI!), I very rarely get any kind of PMT symptoms (although M says that's not true and he can always tell when I'm due... yeah whatever!!  ) so this is unusual for me.

My head however is doing ok.  M and I have been looking after each other as much as possible, although he's still on a project deadline so really busy at work poor thing!  I'm back at the gym properly now and got a couple of PRs on weights this week, must be all that pent-up frustration manifesting itself!    The gym is the other thing that keeps me sane, I really love it and work out with a fantastic bunch of people.  Poor M has been too busy to go as he's doing really long days and I think he's really missing it.

Sorry, I'm rambling now!!  See what you started  

Guys never called so I've emailed today and asked for a follow-up.  We're both ready to find out what happened and move forward so I'll keep chasing them.

How are you doing hun?  All ok with you?

Lots of love and big hugs    xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Thing is Troll - we've been pumped full of hormones so our body will do weird things for a week or two.  If you're worried give your clinic a call.  


Glad to hear the gym helps - I've been out for walks and exercise does help clear the head.  Gonna start the running again soon - once i can get my act together coz I know the first few times is gonna huuurrrrrttt!!!    I started horse riding back in january and in between tx I find it the most amazing therapy!! Getting back on a horse again was gonna be tough as it's so symbolic of tx failing - i'd not been riding the past few months in case i had an accident and it scuppered my tx plans (i'm not a neurotic worry wort - my friend had a very serious fall earlier this year and broke her shoulder blade) but on Friday I made the call and had a private lesson.  The first 30 seconds my bottom lip wobbled but after that my tx and dx disappeared completely from my thoughts.  It;s amazing how worries just vanish when I ride.  Back again tomorrow to clear my head for counselling in the afternoon. However not looking forward to the achy ass again!!   


Troll - ramble away!! We all need to let off steam and I find that nobody understands me like the people (friends!!!) on FF.  If you want to PM then please do feel free!!!


Take care and make sure M spends some time with you - I know it's hard when you work long hours but keep the dates flowing!!!


Love
S
xxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Yes sa11en..im on the "only one folli after 9 day scan" thread.

Great to see people getting on great here...emma...wow loads of eggs....big luck and  to you!

Bubbles 1 congrats on those lovely follies...keep them growing!

Shenagh and miss mischeif..good luck with your tx's.

Troll...great to hear from you! Glad you've been keeping busy...not good about guys...you keep on at them...why didnt they send you off with an apt??


Sa11en...sorry it all came flooding back...but at least you faced it and you felt better for riding! (i know im terrible for acknowledging feelings....feel terrible....went to see my cousin's wife who just had a baby...and her friend was there who is heavily  and i felt really tearful!  omg first time thats happened!)

G
xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi everyone thanks for all your kind welcomes! i see all of you are getting on so well with your treatments.. i had my appointment this mornin day 14 of injections and still no follies! lining there ready and waiting but nothing else... very frustrating the worst thing about the hospital im attending the fertility clinic is at the labour ward so every time i go in all i see is women heavily preg or waiting to give birth!  can i ask what sort of treatment every one is on? and how far along they are? xx good luck to you all


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Shenagh - what did the doc say about no follies at day 14? My clinic abandoned my cycle at day 10 scan... Sending u huge hugs

Xxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

keeping me on the 450 pen for another four days to see what happens come monday they are hoping for improvement last time it took almost 35 days for on 17mm follie to grow... its a long time to wait unfortunately so fingers crossed for monday .. im on the highest dose of the pen and i dont understand why its taking so long xx hugs back


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Sa11en, it's lovely that you have the horse riding to help you get through this.  I sympathise about the achy butt though, I cycle a lot and get the same thing if I haven't been on my bike for a few days!  Good luck with the running too, for some reason walking down stairs is always a bit of a problem for a while when you start up again  

And thank you hun for the kind words, I really appreciate it    I'm not too worried about the weird aches, I'm hoping they will sort themselves out in the next couple of weeks. 

By the way, I like horses and I've tried riding, but they have like a whole mind of their own, my bike just goes in whichever direction I point it    

miss gap, you shouldn't feel bad about your feelings!  We try so hard to put on a brave face to the world when it all just seems so unfair, if you end up feeling wobbly from time to time, hey that's normal hun, don't be too hard on yourself!

I'm not so impressed with Guys, when we left on the day of EC they promised they'd be in touch in a couple of days and we'd have an appointment in a week or so.  Yesterday they emailed to say they'd booked us in for 30th November!!  And if we wanted to go sooner we could pay for a private appointment.  I thought that was cheeky, we've paid a lot of money for a cycle that was abandoned (ok not anyone's fault) and that seems a bit of a rubbish response!  

Enough of me!  Hope everyone else is feeling ok, lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Shenagh, just read your post hun, good luck for Monday!    
Try to stay positive and look after yourself!   xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks chick!! fingers toes and everything else crossed only one cycle after this left before ivf so i hope it works!! would be the best christmas gift anyone could give... its so hard lately with my sister in law and my cousin both giving birth to 2 beautiful girls recently just seeing them breaks my heart.. it is so hard to stay positive i dont know how you all do it.. maybe i should take up cycling lol or horses but i think my fear would get in the road there. xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all
Shenagh..massive luck for monday. Glad they are giving you longer to stim I only got 10days of 450u. I was on the short cetrotide protocol.
As for coping..not sure I do..but the others on here do help heaps..makes u feel normal about being upset when you see others with their babies and bumps.

Thanx Troll. Feel a bit more normal now. That is naughty of guys. Crazy when hospitals will have their way with you when they know you will make the apts THEY insist on. I never got a single choice when they booked my scans..if I hadnt taken the wk off work..there's no way I could have made them.
Talking of horses..im telling u I must be one..i never felt any different with my gonal F 


Take care all.

Xxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies xx

sa11en, hope you are doing ok, i used to go horseriding years ago and your right its such good therapy makes you feel free xxxxx

miss gap and shenagh, thanks for your messages hope you are both doing good too

shenagh, hope monday brings you good news.

everyone else on here you will have to excuse me i am new and only remembered a few names but i am thinking of you all.

back to clinic tomorrow for day 10 of stims scan and blood test getting nervous nowxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

miss gap, I wish I was a horse too!  I felt a bit rough just on my miniscule wimp's dose  

I agree about the appointments, I'm lucky enough to work practically next door to the hospital and my job is quite flexible so I can just pop out for appointments, otherwise it would have been difficult.

Bubbles1, good luck today, hope they give you good news!  

have a good day everyone   xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies,

hope you are all doing well and have a fantastic weekend.

at my 2nd stim scan today they found 26 follies    and 10 tiny ones. to cut a very long story short they said that if my blood test showed a high rise in estrogen (sp?) then they would phone me and i would have to go in over the weekend, have my eggs collected and fet at a later date. if they didnt phone then i have to take my sniffs and stab as usual today and tomorrow, hcg on sunday and ec on tuesday. well no phone call today so i guess ec is on tuesday, just really scared i will get ohss!!! sorry about the "me" post.

Hope your all ok thinking of you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbles, I know it's hard, but try not to worry hun.  If they haven't called then I guess it's all on schedule for EC on Tueday and you're not at risk of OHSS.  How are you feeling though?  It's hard not to analyse every little sympton and get nervous, but hang in there!  I'm keeping everything crossed and hope it all goes well for you!  

Keep us posted hun   xxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks troll

they phoned me on saturday and told me to take my hcg today at 11pm then im in theatre on tuesday at 10.30am for EC. i feel fine in myself, feel a little bloated and the odd twinge in the ovaries but nothing else. so i guess your right they cant have found anything in my bloods. if you dont mind me asking what happen with your treatment? hope your doing ok and had a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Bubbles, that's great news!  Everything is crossed for you for Tuesday!    

I'm not in the middle of anything at the moment, my last tx didn't work, had 2 lovely follies but no eggs at EC.  We have a follow-up appointment booked for 30th November to find out what happened and what our options are.  I'll let you know.

Weekend was great thank you, went to a wedding on Saturday and spent yesterday at home chilling out and baking, very relaxing!  

Take care, lots and lots of luck for Tuesday, here's hoping for lots of happy eggs   

Shenagh, loads of luck to you too for today hun, let us know how it goes  

Hope everyone else is well, lots of love   xxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey everyone just an update! went to hospital today got my scan and i now have one folli only 5mm big! so another long wait til it grows.. im really worried now that they will call off my cycle and stop me from going ahead this month.. have to go back on thurs now and see if there is any improvement with the higher dose so fingers crossed again. xx hope you all are keeping well!

bubbles- good luck for tuesday hun.. hope all goes well for you
troll- i hope the dics tell you something good to hear, its a very long journey to find happiness others get handed to them! xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Girls,


I've not posted over weekend as haven't felt strong enough - on friday we got the news that DH has lost his job - the company is being liquidated and we're not sure whether he'll even get paid this month let alone redundancy!!   


Good to hear that EC is going ahead and follies are growing!!! Well done - keep   !!


Bubbles - sounds like they are are keeping a close eye on you!! Good luck tomorrow!! I fell off the horse last week so been walking a bit like john wayne - such good therapy - totally takes my mind off my other problems!!     but with DH job situation I've had to cancel my lesson this week...too expensive,  a shame coz I wanted to get back on after the fall and prove to myself that I can do it!!


Troll- how are you doing sweetie? I see Guys have been in touch for your follow up.  Good to have closure and plan a way forwards!  Baking hey? Perhaps I need to try but I've sepnt the past 2 weeks since tx abandoned comfort eating and drinking...think I'll stay away from the kitchen for a while!!!


Shenagh - I'm gonna do a jubbly follie growing dance just for you (bubbles look away - you've got plenty!!!!) 


               


Miss G - how u doing honey??


Take care everyone!!


Love
Sonia
xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME follie growing dance - I love it!!    How can they fail to grow with that kind of encouragement!
Shenagh, stay strong and positive hun, it's not over yet!!!     

Sonia, I'm so sorry about your DH losing his job, what an absolute bummer for it to happen just when you least need the added stress!  When does he get more news and find out about the redundancy?  Big hugs to both of you    
Hope the John Wayne walk doesn't last too long!  And I really hope you can get back to the horse riding soon, you obviously love it  

Try the baking hun, it's good therapy to potter about the kitchen and make stuff.  I have some great recipes for little bakes that are made with fresh and dried fruit, nuts, coconut etc and NO sugar!  Sounds yucky but they taste pretty good and you can feel (fairly) guilt free eating them.  Yesterday I made apple and plum bites, and apricot cookies.  And M made a very lovely apple crumble, the topping is made from almond flour and sweetened with dates rather than sugar.  We're trying to eat as healthily (is that a word??) as possible to see if it helps with the baby thing.

Lots of love to everyone, hope you all have a good day xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Troll - you've made me hungry!!! lol!!!!


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

well i took my hcg at 11pm last night, its a bit off putting with that huge air bubble in it but its all done now  . a bit nervous about tomorrow but i will be fine.

troll, sorry to ask about your treatment   hope your doing ok, it must have been so hard. i had iui a couple of years ago and that was cancelled due to eggs so i know how you feel   .thanks for your good luck message and def let me know what they say on 30th nov, not long till you get some answers now xxxxxx

shenaugh, fingers and everything crossed for you on thursday hoping that higher dose does the job for you     xx

sa11en, so sorry hun to hear about your dh  . loving your follie growing dance, made me wanna get up and strutt my funky stuff too   .

love and       to you all wherever you are on you treatment xxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbles, thank you for the hugs hun, it's really appreciated!  Please don't feel bad about asking, it's good for me to talk about it, helps me deal with it and move on  

I have a picture in my head of all of us strutting our funky stuff in random places   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey girlies!

Im good thanks sonia...as per other thread.
Hope you are too!...thats gotta be the best dance i ever saw!! 

Bubbles...massive luck to you for EC today! hope it went well and you are relaxing by the time you read this!xx

Shenagh...good luck with those follies...look after them and yourself xx

Troll...you're leading the funky dance yeah? 

much love to everyone else out there 
xx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies justa quicky as i am shattered and will catch up properly tomorrow

ec went ok not as bad as i feared  

got 29 eggies have to phone tomorrow to see how they are doing

hope you all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Wow..great news bubbles...will  they get dividing!

xx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Wooohoooooo!!  That's great news!
Fingers crossed they get all funky tonight and you get good news tomorrow.  Hopefully there will be more happy dancing going on  
These prayers are for you hun    
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a quickie as got to go to work in a mo' - first day back!!! But couldn't read and not say.....

Wow bubbles - that's incredible!!! 29!! woohooo!!!!! hope we get good news today with lots of embies!!


Troll & Miss G hope ur both doing ok!! Probably won't be able to check in as regularly coz of being back at work but I will be reading and will drop an iphone post when I can!!!


Have a good day ladies!!


S
xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Ladies, just a quick note to say I'll be disappearing for a few days, back on Sunday.  I'm off to freeze my butt off up a mountain in the Lake District, it seemed like a good idea in August when we booked it, not so sure now.....  

Hope you're all well.  Bubbles, I will pray for good news for you  

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

troll, hope you have a great time, despite the cold!!!! look forward to hearing all about it when you get back xxx

hope you are all doing really well xxx

phoned BH today and of my 29 egg 19 were suitable for icsi, of the 19 icsi'd 10 were fertilising   . so      for a miracle.

thank you lovely ladies so much for all of your support and good wishes it is really appreiciated xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Bubbles - WOW!! 10!!!! That is soooooo amazing!!! Hope u get lots of blasts!!! I feel a set of twins on their way!!     Given the choice would you have one or two popped back?  I'm soo excited for you!!!!


Troll - don't envy you in the slightest!! Might just crank my heating up a degree or two to make you jealous!! lol!!! Seriously - have a lovely time!!! It'll be an amazing experience!!!


Much love to you all


S
xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi sa11en 

thank you so much, i was told they were going to put 2 back in, because of my age i guess i am 39?? we will see. really do feel most honored to be on here with all you lovely ladies, i get support from family and friends but somehow your support and encouragement means so much more. love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Wow bubbles...great news...good on you...you deserve it!  for you.

Troll..have a wicked time..im sure it'll be a lovely break.. wrap up...dont worry we're all going to be cold anyway!

Sonia...hope first day back was ok...and not too many painful questions! 

 to the rest
xxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey ladies

bubbles- that is amazing im beginning to think this week reakky is a week for miracles.. i just found out his morning i have two follies at 13mm so back tomorrow after a boost shot to see if they are big enough to begin the IUI

troll- have a lovely time up that mountain of yours

sallen- hope your first day back was good and not too annoying for ya xx

i think your dancing has begun to work wonders for me fingers crossed.. miss gap thanks for wishin me luck 

hi to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Shenagh. Wow how fab!!! Am so proud of u!!!

Xxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

SHENAGH!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you getting those two beautiful follies     that the boost shot does the trick and its all set for iui    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sa11en, miss gap and of course troll even though she is off hiking    thinking of you all and hoping you are ok.    

afm, we still have 10 little fighters    xxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Great news shenagh...best of luck with the booster shot! 
Bubbles...great... will  that they keep growing!

Sonia..hope work is ok and troll...hope the lakes are treating you well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

miss gap, thanks for all your prayers   .

hope everyone is doing ok shenagh, thinking of you today and hoping to hear some good news      .

found out this morning we have 8 embies left    keep on going my little fighters   xxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

bubbles thats great-8 wow lets   they keep going for ya! would be the perfect xmas gift! afm i went back up fri morning and my "boost" shot shrank one of my follies so im back on the gonal f for the weekend back up tomorrow and from then IUI on thur hopefully but will keep posted.

thinking of you all this weekend thanks for your support, thanks for your wee comment sallen and miss gap.
hope you had a great weekend troll! 
xxxx 
love luck and  to you all xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey all hope you are all well and had a good wkend. Bubbles...good luck with the rest of the embies..focus on the ones that are left..not the number that you started with...lots of  going out to you. 
Shenagh..hope the extra wkend of the gonal F does the trick.  for you. Xx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi ladies 

shenagh, hope th extra gonal f does the trick ...      

miss gap, hope you had a good weekend.

i had 2 embies transfered, not sure of the quality the embriologist was very vague    time will tell. we have pregnancy test on 1st december. hope you had a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

oh bubbles have all my fingers toes and hair lol crossed (ill wear a plait) for you on the 1st  ers and thoughts with ya i hate when people are vague about things it almosst seems their holding something back! thanks again miss gap were giving up some prayers this weekend to that man up there better be worth it or ill be having words! hope you are all having a nice end to your weekends x


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

BUBBLES!!!!!  What lovely news to come back to!  Oh I am so praying for you too, that really would be just the best Christmas present ever!!     

Shenagh, how are you feeling?  Any more news?  I'm praying for you too hun    

Miss Gap and Sonia, hope you are both really well?  Sonia, how is your hubby doing after his bad news?  Hope you are both taking care of each other  

We had a very lovely few days away.  It was seriously freezing, but there was no rain so we were lucky.  The views from the mountains are just spectacular, I absolutely love it!  It helps to put into perspective how lucky we are    I think we're ready to do our follow-up next week at Guys and deal with whatever comes next.  One of my friends that did the walks with us is 4 months pregnant, she was awesome, I'm not sure I'd be able to do the same thing in those circumstances!

It's good to be back, I missed you all   xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

for you shenagh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

troll, sounds like you had a wonderful time, im so happy for you, your braver than me, i hate the cold   thinking of you for your follow uo next week xxxxxxxxxxxxx   

afm, i phoned bh today and no frosties for me     im so worried about the two on board now trying to stay positive but failing miserably! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey ladies!!

troll great you had such a nice time away from everything to sort yourself out id say it was well deserved! xx

bubbles- stay POSITIVE things will only get batter if you do think about how nice christmas is going to be this year and how lucky you are to have someone to share it with... and if that fails.... get your fanily to do something for you to take your mind off things.. stay strong am still   and hoping for ya hun x

AFM went to scan this morning- i have offically got 2 follies both 20mm big and full hopefully... so IUI on wed morning, DH at 9 then myself at 11.45.. trying not to think about it but fingers crossed now for wed all goes well! 

funny story for ya's (made me bit mad though lol) 
a lady i know has jsut recently started gonal f injections to prepare her body for IUI is on her 4th day into injections and already has follies the right soze..  BUT only due to her husband actually injecting her with 250 each day instead of 125!!! lol typical of men! (i laughed at this part) the reason he did the injections was because she wears glasses and couldnt see the numbers and was afraid of putting the wrong amount in!! seems her husband needs them more than she does! lol so 4 days in and she has IUI tomorrow shortest cycle i have heard of yet! x

  and  to you all xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks shenagh, your message made me smile especially the funny story     

2FOLLIES AT 20MM            WOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU. 

will be doing my      for you that all goes well on wed. relax and try not to get too stressed (sounds good coming from me  ) looking forward to hearing all about it on wed xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Ladies - a very quick one as on iPhone & tricky to type. Have been reading & loving the news so far. Feeling positive for everyone!!! Follies galore!!!

Troll - sounds cold but invigorating !!! Good to be alive eh Hun? Even when the chips are down. 

I'll try & do personals in a day or two... Yoga tomorrow night so home late. But I sm reading & sending u all big hugs!!!!

Love

Sonia
Xxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi girlies.

Hope u are all well. Quick one as also typing from my phone.
Troll..welcome back..glad it was lovely and helped you somewhat. Good luck for next wk.
Sonia..good to hear from you hope work and DH ok.

Bubbles...please stay positive..do not dwell on how many you started with..those frosties didnt survive cos maybe they wouldnt have survived later on..and maybe because the ones you have on board are gonna go the whole 9 months. You keep those hopes up and enjoy being PUPO! cos thats what you are well and truely. Would you feel any different if it happened naturally..before any of this came along. So enjoy it and keep busy and happy!! Lots of  coming your way.
Shenagh..wonderful news that the extra days gave you 2 big ones. If you read this before 11.45..big luck to you and  s.  that all goes well.

xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

shenagh, how did it all go today?? been thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx

miss gap, thanks for your message it bucked me up..... no point being negatives hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sa11en and troll, hope you are both ok too xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaggghhhhhh!!!  Work is absolutely MANIC at the moment so typing this whilst trying to eat my chicken salad (eeek, I think my keyboard is going to need cleaning!).

Bubbles, you've come all this way so although it's hard at times try to stay positive hun.  Worrying about it won't change anything, and you'll just drive yourself nuts with it.  You are in my thoughts and prayers, here's hoping for 9 months of happiness and an amazing future    

Shenagh, good story    I'm praying for you too hun, hope all goes well today.  I'll do my best to log on again later to see how you're doing    

Sonia, it is good to be alive    I guess there are always things in life we wish we could have, but maybe sometimes that makes us miss what's already there.  I'm grateful for my amazing life, a baby would be the icing on the cake, but I'm trying to stay focused on all the other good stuff.  Having said that, if I get asked one more stupid question today I'll probably kill someone!!  

Miss gap, thank you for the good luck thoughts!

Lots of love to you all   xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all,

well at 12pm this afternoon DH little workers were placed inside!! started with 44 mill before wash and went down to 6 mill after, a bit low but with two follies i hope they work their wee tails off to find at least one of them!(not that id complain about more than one lol) mot was 69% before wash and 89% after so heres hoping!

thanks for all your thoughts was thinkin bout you all today while in and was telling the nurse how incredible everyone and their stories were she thought it was abs great to have people to talk about it with!

hope you are all keeping well and having a nice evening 

love luck and   to everyone 
say a wee prayer...
bubbles- i said a wee novena for yourself and I today xx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

troll, i hope your not overdoing it!! your chicken salad sounded delish by the way lol hope your ok xxxxxx

shenagh, hope DH little workers are going overtime and they are getting jiggy with it  keeping you all in my prayers. thank you for the novena (i might sound a little dippy its really lovely and im grateful that you thought of me but what is a novena never heard of it before  ). thinking of you and sending you lots of   

afm, i am on day 4 post et and struggling to feel positive, my boobs ache, but strangely they were aching before ET too? wonder if it was the drugs? i have had little twinges in my womb area tho which has made me wonder if something is going on in there. i have terrible back ache at the mo, all over tho, i usually do when its cold and damp. fighting the urge to get a hpt and do it after the weekend!!!





















like everyone else at this stage i just wanna know ROLL ON WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

missgap, sa11en, thinking of you and sending you all big warm    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey ladies

Hope all is well on this freezing day.

Bubbles..hang in there, be patient and be strong. Not long to go and lots of    thoughts. 

Shenagh hope those little workers are well and truely fused with yours (not that ours have to do any hard work..its about the only time in our lives we get to sit back lol). Stay  too.  for both of you.

Troll..great attitude to have we always focus on what we dont have..when we do have lots of great things such as a happy healthy life with great DH's. Stay happy always 

Sonia hope all cool with you and you are enjoying life and some of the things you've missed out on while focusing on all this. 

Xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi everyone,

miss gap i am hanging in there on a thread    hope you are doing ok xxxxxxxxxx

shenagh, how are you doing hope those little workers are doing what they should be xxxxxxxx

hope you are all doing ok and having a good weekend. i test on wednesday. not too much longer now!! sometimes i think its worked others i dont, i hate this guessing game   . xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

its quiet on here!!! i hope everyone is ok??

only one more day then i will be going to test!

shenagh, how are you doing

thinking of you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladies,


Sorry i've been quiet - like troll work is manic!! I enjoyed being a lady of leisure when I was off for tx recently but now I'm back on the treadmill of life at full speed!!!!


Shenagh - fingers crossed the tiddlers navigate they're way correctly!!  My friend always gets her parents to do Novena's when life is crap for me....ur a good girl!!


Bubbles -      STEP AWAY FROM THE STICK!!!      keeping it all crossed for ur OTD!! Not long now!   


Miss gap and Troll - hope ur both keeping well!! I am praying for the snow to hit london hard so we can have a snow day!! I'm such a big kid!!  Love it!!


Just been to the shops and am 90% there with xmas shopping! I know it's early  but I want it to be like a plaster - a short sharp pain and then it's all over and done with so I can relax and enjoy the build up.


Big hugs to u all


Sonia
xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

sonia,      you must have read my mind, i was thinking of a chemist visit tomorrow but no!!!! you are better than me on the christmas front gonna get it all this weekend do it in one foul swoop! i love christmas!!!!

sending love and hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm so sorry to have dropped off the planet!  I'm still struggling with work, had to tell my boss yesterday that it's becoming a problem and I'm really scared I will drop the ball on something major.  I feel bad having to say anything as she is pregnant and doesn't need the stress, but at least if she is aware of it there won't be any nasty surprises when something screws up    She's not in today so I'll catch up with her tomorrow to work out a plan to deal with it all.

I'm in a whingy mood today so bear with me!  

On top of all that, we had our follow-up appointment today and it's not good news.  They have given us less than 5% chance of success with my eggs and are seriously urging us to consider DE.  We are both really upset, although it's what we were expecting but still hard to hear it.  I don't know what we will do, I guess we just need to think it through and talk it over properly.  We had a quick chat after the appointment but both had to go back to work.

So I have to admit that the positive attitude is seriously flagging!!  I keep telling myself that I am stronger than this and ok, but really I just want to go home, curl up on the sofa with the cats and each chocolate until I puke on the floor.  Not good.  

Anyway, enough of that, if my mum was still here she’d slap me round the back of the head and tell me to stop snivelling, and she’d be right  

I’ve started doing my Christmas shopping, but a bit of a way to go yet!  I have 7 nephews and nieces and M has a big family too, so lots to get organised.  But how awesome is this snow, makes it feel properly Christmassy!  Let’s hope it lasts and we get a white Christmas.  I cycled in today and have to admit the first 15 minutes of my ride was on little roads and a bit scary, although the main roads were all fine.

So Bubbles, you’re testing tomorrow?  I’m keeping it all crossed for you hun     

Miss Gap, Sonia and Shenagh, lots of love to you too   xxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

troll,  good to hear from you! its good you had a chat with boss, your needs are important too. sorry to hear about appointment     . its still a shock for you even if you were expecting it, you gotta do whats right for you. sending you loads of love. 

yeah im testing tomorrow, at least then i will know for sure, no more guessing!!

love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey ladies... sorry ahvent been on in a while! hectic week from hell between work and things at home.. trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off things but i couldnt go tonight with out signing on to wish bubbles all the luck in the world tomorrow.. ill be praying for you tonight hun!1    lots of wee angels watchin ya..

troll- i know the feeling of work gettin to much in fact yesterday my boss was in a mood and called me "thick" so me being the hormonal person i am lol i told him to F**K himself and he can do my job all he likes that my health is much more important than him lol.. still got a job though lol so he must have expected it!

lots of love hugs and kisses to you all troll, sallen and miss gap! hope to get on again tomorrow
let us know how u get on bubbles

xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all

Quick one as im up for wrk in 5hrs. But just wanted to say im thinking of you all.
Troll sorry you had to hear what you didnt want to. Even if we expect it..doesnt make it less painful. 
I so wish I could wave a magic wand for us all. But just imagine if we didnt go thro all these tests etc..and just carried on trying..we would never know and would not feel like we are never going to get there. Big  to you hun.

Bubbles big luck to you for later today.. for you.

Sonia good to hear your update. 
Shenagh you too..wow to what you said to your boss. 
Take care all
Much love xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Working at home today as couldn't get to work because of the snow, nice as I can catch up on some stuff in peace and quiet.  Although M and I fully intend to go out and make us a snowman later on!  

Thank you all so much for your kind words, I really appreciate your support as I know that you've all been in similar situations and really do understand  

Shenagh, that's just awesome hun, you go girl!  I would have loved to see you do that and the look on his face!  

Bubbles, how are you hun?  I am praying for you still    

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi just a quicky, its not good news for us a BFN

















































cant stop myself at the mo. this is the end of the line for us but i am blessed with my son from my first iui, he really is my miracle







.

thank you ladies for all your love and support and believe me when i say i have never known greater women than on here.

i will pop in now and again to see how your all doing.

wishing you all lots of luck cant do personals at the mo as cant see through the tears. thinking of you all


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww bubbles Hun!! Words cannot express the heartache I feel right now for you and dh.. All I know is and I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say it has been such a large meaning in my life to have met all of you, and I wouldn't be were I am today without the encouragement you may not have any change in ur life at the moment but u have impacted mine greatly. I really hope u remain in touch pm if u want email! Let's keep praying anyway that u get a little miracle when u least  expect it. Enjoy ur time u have now with ur family and relax Hun you have well earned it!!! I'll keep u in my prayers xxxxx
shenagh xx


----------



## miss gap (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh bubbles...im so sorry to hear that!

I hope your tears have made you feel somewhat better!! Big   to you!!
Looks like your little miracle wants you all to himself for now!
We cant take away your pain...but we can share it 
Its been great knowing you all too..who better to share with than those who've been through similar stuff.
Maybe god doesnt seem to want us to have our little miracles...cos we have so much love to give other areas of our lives I dunno...just trying to make sense of it all!

much love you you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ladies i was reading a magazine today and seen a story on a website called to birth or not i dont know if u have seen it but i think it is the most horrible thing in the world.... im sorry for my rant but you's have got to have a look at what people who are given the chance to have children can do such a disgusting thing... you dont need to look as it is very maddening and i cant quite get my head around it but if u want the link is

http://www.birthornot.com/about-pete-alisha/

it is truley heartbreakin to think these people are allowed to do this!

xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for you messages your all so lovely. i pray you get your miracles soon will keep poppin in to see how you are love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

how is everyone hope you are all doing ok.

my dh threw me a curve ball yesterday. we have alot of baby stuff from my son left "just incase" and i told him that i wanted to sell it all because its just a reminder being sat in the spare room. anyway we chatted and i said that because our embies didnt quite reach blast even though they got to day 5, day 6 they were no longer with us hence no frosties. and i think that is what happend to my 2 little embies tucked up too i dont think our chances were ever that good. so the long and short of it is he asked me to consider donor embies!!!! that threw me off a bit, i never even thought of it let alone expected him to be thinking of it. has anyone ever heard anything about anyone who has done this?







i am gonna phone bh for a consultation and chat things through with dr.

thinking of you all and sending big    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Bubbles,


Sorry it's been a while to get back to you.  I have been told that donor egg is my/our only option as my first tx produced only 1 immature egg which didn't fertilise and my 2nd tx was abandoned due to no response at all to the drugs.  I have low AMH which is an indicator of ovarian egg reserve and mine is pretty low it's virtually nil.  We are glad we had a go with own egg tx but now de is the only option for us.


The thread I mainly live on has lots of ladies who have used DE or are currently going through the process - either through family members or anonymous donation abroad. If you stop by and have questions they are all very knowledgeable.  Come and find us in diagnosis, POF early menopause, "has anyone gone ahead with low AMH".


One lady is considering donor embryo where egg and sperm are donated...so there are still options available.


I wouldn't write off OE for yourself just yet though as you do produce eggs and they fertilise into embryo's.  From what I've seen/read on here it's quite difficult to get frosties.....


Perhaps get some more bloods done to check your AMH and take advice from the clinic....lots of the girls on the low AMH thread go to Lister in London.


Anyway - hope this helps and 2011 gives you everything you dream of!!


Love
Sonia
xxx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey ladies just dropping in to see how you all got over Christmas? Hope it was nice and peaceful. Mine was very quiet spent with just close family it was nice, iv started my next o
preparations for IUI no.3 so fingers crossed again I really hope and pray this is our year happy new year to u all and loads of love hugs and kisses to each of you xx


----------

